# SDHC card help. Files wont read



## BrokenVert (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi im sorry if im posting this in the wrong section. 

So a few days ago I notice that my sdcard randomly deleted 35 pictures ^in the middle of a shoot and I freak out a little. So I go online and find a photo recovery program called cardrecovery and run it. It finds the photos, but it's $45.

So I look for a cheaper option. So I find image rescue 4 on the reccomendaion of a friend and run it. It finds nothing. Then I need to go. I don't touch the card for a few days (too busy with tests and classes) and then I decide to give the first program another try and just shell out the money on the program that works. 

My computer won't even recognize the existence of the sd card ^in my reader. Ita not the reader because my other card works just fine. So I turn on the lennux OS and lennux ses the card but its apparently blank. So I do a bit by bit recovery. It finds nothing but it adds a 16 mb file ^in the DCIM folder. 

And now windows recognizes the card again so I do a regular recovery using software and that doesn't work either. And that's where I'm at now.

Ohh if I go into properties on the card it shows the information of my photos and it is still there, all 12.6 Gb of it. 

I also didn't want to pull the good photos off of my card for fear of further fragmenting the previously broken files. So Im basically out 3 weeks work of shooting at this point with several images that I was going to turn in. 

I need a lot of help guys and any is appreciated.


----------



## table1349 (Nov 21, 2010)

At this point, unless you are willing to shell out the money for a good data recovery service, you are probably out of luck.     Maybe someone else will have another suggestion for you hopefully. 

One suggestion, doesn't help now, but you might consider more cards with less memory.  I shoot sports and have at least 14, 4 gig cards on me.  I have to switch during the game every once in a while, but if I loose a card I only loose some shots.  I generally switch at halftime on both bodies whether I need to or not.  

Once home, all cards are immediately downloaded and reformatted in camera. NEVER ERASED, reformatted. 

Good luck.


----------

